# [live cd]FS type: Linux swap / Solaris (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour, le live cd bug:

cfdisk /dev/hda donne:

```
                                                                                                 cfdisk 2.12r

                                                                                             Disk Drive: /dev/hda

                                                                                       Size: 80026361856 bytes, 80.0 GB

                                                                             Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 9729

          Name                           Flags                         Part Type                  FS Type                                   [Label]                              Size (MB)

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

          hda1                                                          Primary                   Linux swap / Solaris                                                            10001.95

          hda2                                                          Primary                   Linux swap / Solaris                                                             1003.49

          hda3                           Boot                           Primary                   NTFS                                                                             8389.79

                                                                        Pri/Log                   Free Space                                                                      60628.54
```

et /dev/hda1 et bien formater en ext3, voir ça:

```
livecd ~ # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/

livecd ~ #
```

et:

```
livecd ~ # mount

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/hdc on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/loop0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

cachedir on /mnt/livecd/lib/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/portage type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/hda1 on /mnt/gentoo type ext3 (rw)
```

J'ai chercher sans success,  Car je cherche a faire ma distro pour hdd extern, en passant si vous avez unn howto pour ça je suis prenneur.

Pourquoi le bug me géne? Pour installer grub.

Comment reproduire ce bug:

```
mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo

mkswap /dev/hda2

swapon /dev/hda2

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage1-<sous-architecture>-2006.0.tar.bz2

tar xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-<date>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

//nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

passwd

mkdir /usr/portage/distfiles

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime

USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

emerge -av genkernel grub hotplug syslog-ng reiserfsprogs gentoolkit dhcpcd cpufrequtils hdparm

rc-update add hotplug default

rc-update add syslog-ng default

rc-update add cpufrequtils default

rc-update add hdparm default

rc-update add net.eth0 default

genkernel --menuconfig all
```

ensuite rebooter une 2eme fois sur le live et faire les commande de début du topic.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Feb 20, 2007 7:21 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Enlight

Marqued as invalid/wontfix/pebkac

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai pas trop compris ta réponse, c'est ce que tu as?

----------

## kernelsensei

Non, il te dit simplement qu'il n'y a pas de bug et qu'il n'y a rien a réparer... ton seul problème c'est qu'à un moment ou un autre ta partition ext3 a été marquée comme étant de type 0x82... avec un mkswap, ou tout simplement lors du partitionnement..

----------

## Enlight

Non, mais comme tu parles de BUG, je te dis le style de commentaire auquel tu aurais droit si tu faisais un rapport de bug de ce genre.

Il faut que tu relises la partie sur le partitionnement dans le handbook, t'as fait une boulette. Après je t'accorde que l'appelation fs Type dans cfdisk est douteuse, pour être exacts ils devraient dire partition type.

----------

## ghoti

D'ailleurs, on peut facilement changer le type de filesystem dans fdisk. 

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il n'y a même pas besoin de reformater!

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Après je t'accorde que l'appelation fs Type dans cfdisk est douteuse, pour être exacts ils devraient dire partition type.

 

+1

L'appelation prête en effet à confusion. Pourtant, je ne dirais pas "partition type" vu que cette terminologie est déjà utilisée pour distinguer les partitions primaires, étendues et logiques.

"Etiquette de partition" peut-être? 

De toutes façons, pour Linux, cette notion n'a je crois pas beaucoup d'importance (la preuve : tu peux faire de l'ext3 sur du swap !  :Wink: )

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ok, j'ai toujours mit ma partition en 82, puis formater en ext3, et quand j'alais sous cfdisk il me met bien ext3,  si quelqu'un ce souviens de la commande pour changer le type, et me dire quelle type mettre, car la j'ai compiler ma gentoo pendant toute une journee, et je veux pas perdre mon travail.

EDIT: si j'ai bien compris je doit mettre du type 83?

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, on peut facilement changer le type de filesystem dans fdisk. 
> 
> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il n'y a même pas besoin de reformater!
> 
>  *Enlight wrote:*   Après je t'accorde que l'appelation fs Type dans cfdisk est douteuse, pour être exacts ils devraient dire partition type. 
> ...

 

Normalement le mkfs passe, mais au mount ça devrait beugler... c'est entre autres le genre de choses qui font hurler grub.

Sinon, bien vu pour le partition type, ce qui explique surement l'appelation FS type.

edit : non en fait au mount ça devrait passer car une image formattée n'a pas de partition type.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai mit type 83, et tout marche.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Marqued as invalid/wontfix/pebkac

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

@alpha : solved => résolu  , merci  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je boot sur mon disk dur et j'ai:

Hard disk boot sector invalid

Press 'H' to retry Hard Disk, any other key for floppy

et ça meme en réinstallant gruc, j'y a toujour arriver en type 82, et la c'est prace que j'ai mit type 83?

Merci de vos réponses

PS: dsl d'avoir mit solved, car je savais plus si c'ete résolut ou résolu, donc vu que je fait pas de fautes en anglais...

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> PS: dsl d'avoir mit solved, car je savais plus si c'ete résolut ou résolu, donc vu que je fait pas de fautes en anglais...

 

BORDEL

ça te ferait un trou au cul de regarder sur la page d'accueil 

les topics marqués "résolu" pour voir la bonne orthographe ?

je peux plus lire ces (ses) conneries je suis trop vieux 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

j'avoue que j'y ai pas penser, je suis con défois...

En attendant je cherche pour mon probleme, car la j'ai mon portable qui est off.

----------

## kwenspc

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> j'avoue que j'y ai pas penser, je suis con défois...
> 
> 

 

C'est un euphémisme(?)  :Laughing: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Alors, pour mon problème?

----------

## blasserre

ton problème de partition ou l'autre ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je boot sur mon disk dur et j'ai:
> 
> Hard disk boot sector invalid
> 
> Press 'H' to retry Hard Disk, any other key for floppy
> ...

 

Celui la,

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, on peut facilement changer le type de filesystem dans fdisk.

 

Effectivement, option 't' ("change Type")

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> L'appelation prête en effet à confusion. Pourtant, je ne dirais pas "partition type" vu que cette terminologie est déjà utilisée pour distinguer les partitions primaires, étendues et logiques.
> 
> "Etiquette de partition" peut-être?

 

Surtout pas malheureux ! On peut maintenant mettre des "étiquettes" (labels) dans les en-têtes de partoches afin de les reconnaître plus facilement (LABEL="usagers" par exemple, pour /home).

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> De toutes façons, pour Linux, cette notion n'a je crois pas beaucoup d'importance (la preuve : tu peux faire de l'ext3 sur du swap ! )

 

C'est un autre débat, et il y aurait matière à disserter, mais j'ai connu quelqu'un qui avait installé une gentoo dans sa swap, et qui ne s'en est rendu compte qu'en venant à manquer de place lors de la compilation de ses outils... La partition était marquée de type "Linux swap", il y avait créé un filesystem ext3, et ça n'empêchait pas Gentoo de démarrer.

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Surtout pas malheureux ! On peut maintenant mettre des "étiquettes" (labels) dans les en-têtes de partoches afin de les reconnaître plus facilement (LABEL="usagers" par exemple, pour /home).

 

En effet ! Mais j'ai toujours appelé ça des "labels" et je n'ai pas du tout pensé à la traduction française  :Embarassed: 

Bon, disons des "machins" de partitions, alors ?  :Laughing: 

A mon avis, cette confusion vient du fait que certains OS ne font pas de distinction nette entre "partition" et "filesystem" (je donne des exemples ?  :Wink: )

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Maintenant il me fait une erreur que j'avais pas vu:

Error 31: File is not sector aligned

Vu que j'ai la cause de l'erreur, je vais surement pouvoir trouver quelque chose....

EDIT: non je trouve rien, j'ai meme fait un fdisk v, installer grub par les 2 methode, rien.

Pour votre discution, un mkfs.ext3 devrai mettre le type de la patition automatiquement en type 83, c'est bete que ça le fait pas.

EDIT2: j'ai plus l'erreur mais ça boot toujour pas.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

un emerge -eav world change rien, ou ce situe le probleme?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai marquer 2 partition comme boot, je suis trop béte, la ça marche.

----------

## kernelsensei

Tu sais qu'il y a un bouton "éditer" sur les posts ? Faire remonter le thread pour tes monologues ça ne sert pas à grand chose...

----------

